# Got a new calf



## GLENMAR (Nov 7, 2016)

Just picked up this girl Friday. She is about 18 mos old. I'm working on lead breaking her.


----------



## TAH (Nov 7, 2016)

I just love that hairy face 

Congrats.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh My Goodness!

I so very much want to go visit my mom and stop by on the way up... I just don't have anyone for the farm.

BUT ONE DAY! ONE DAY! I WILL! 

I love it when you stop in and say hi! Especially with new critters!


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks.   I know what you mean. I'm trying to get a long weekend off to come down to NC and go fishing. You'd think it was across the ocean.     I'm going to take a break from breeding and milking goats next year to see if I want to stick with grass fed beef. Cattle are SO much lower maintenance.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 7, 2016)

OM Goodness! Are you ocean fishing? Where are you going?


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 7, 2016)

Just pier of surf fishing OBX. Chances are slim though.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 7, 2016)

I hope you get to go at some point! 
I love the outer banks. But I love the Bahamas more. 

What are you going to call your new beauty!?


----------



## babsbag (Nov 7, 2016)

She is so adorable, I love that face...


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 7, 2016)

Her registered name is Scottish. I don't know how to say it.. So we are calling her Moyra.


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 7, 2016)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 7, 2016)

Congrats! She's a real looker for sure! How are your other ones doing? You haven't posted that I've seen in a while. Last I saw (that I recall) she was sleeping while tied to a tree being prepared for a show after a bath, blow dry and combing.  How'd she do in the show?


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone. 
Southern, when you come up bring
a puppy that you will "accidentally forget" to take home.


----------



## cjc (Nov 8, 2016)

Wow what an interesting breed they are! Are they common where you are? I have only seen one in our area a few years ago.

Whats your plan with her?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 8, 2016)

Pretty girl! I love your hairy cows 

Will you be showing her too?


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 8, 2016)

They are not common. I plan to AI her and use her for a small grass fed beef breeding program. 
I have another 8 month old heifer and her parents. I have another calf due around the end of this year. 
We may show her. I'm still figuring out what these judges want. 

Latestarter, The calf we showed was the 8 month old. She looked cute, but did not place high in her class. 

Right now, I'm just enjoying working with them, and this beautiful fall weather.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 8, 2016)

what a cutie!


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 8, 2016)

I LOVE her! If I were closer I would totally farm sit for you


----------

